# Enfamil RestFull Formula "thickens in stomach and digests slower" to promote sleep



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

http://www.enfamil.com/app/iwp/enfam...1&r=3428245482

I know that this section is not for "formula bashing" but I wasn't sure where to place this and I want to get some opinions. I feel like this is a dangerous product (even more so than regular formula)

My question is, how do we start to get information into the mainstream that sleeping through the night is ABNORMAL for many babies and that trying to force it can be dangerous or deadly?


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

oh my, teaching children from a young age that to sleep they need to be stuffed? And of course the parents that can't afford this formula will continue the age old custom of putting rice cereal in bottles at night. "See, it's the same thing, but cheaper, just the way our moms/grandmoms/etc used to do."








unbelievable

I can see the benefit from this type of formula, but only for very specific reasons, like reflux for example. Then i can see how the thickening factor is helpful to allowing the baby to sleep, since they won't be in pain from reoccurring reflux, BUT sttn is not the natural way a baby sleeps.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

wow this seems so dangerous!

i thought it had been well established that sleeping through the night at an early age and sids were related? how can they release a formula that would so this? seems very unsafe...


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow; that's appalling. Fullness does not equal nutrition. Little babies need to eat more often than that! This sounds like a recipe for SIDS and FTT.

I had an interesting conversation with a friend who's training to be a nurse; as one of her assignments she has to interview several mothers of small children. We had interview 1 of 4 the other day, and cosleeping came up; she didn't know much about it but seemed surprisingly open, so I took the opportunity to air my views.








She was really interested in my mentality that early STTN isn't the be-all and end-all of child-rearing; and in fact, that I considered nightwaking to breastfeed a GOOD thing. Hopefully that thought will stick, as she's interested in doing midwifery one day!


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

gross







:


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

This worries me. My son was the worst sleeper ever. Thankfully I was completed dedicated to breastfeeding but other moms may not be. I can see this sabotaging lots of breastfeeding relationships. I know a mom that fed formula so babe would sleep through the night.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Just the thought Makes me feel nauseous!


----------



## Beckamomof4 (Apr 15, 2007)

That sounds really bad! And everyone is worried about childhood obesity...this sounds like the fast track to just that!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
gross







:

This was my thought. Can you imagine (as an adult) eating, say, a normal serving of mashed potatoes only to feel stuffed to the gills a few minutes later? What if you ate a large serving? Wouldn't you feel really sick?

I'll bet parents that use this see a higher instance of vomiting...


----------



## tmwmommy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow that's pretty awful!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SashaBear* 
This worries me. My son was the worst sleeper ever. Thankfully I was completed dedicated to breastfeeding but other moms may not be. I can see this sabotaging lots of breastfeeding relationships. I know a mom that fed formula so babe would sleep through the night.

This is a major concern of mine in looking at this formula. I can see many moms saying "well there's no special breastmilk to my my child sleep but there IS a special formula..."


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SashaBear* 
This worries me. My son was the worst sleeper ever. Thankfully I was completed dedicated to breastfeeding but other moms may not be. I can see this sabotaging lots of breastfeeding relationships. I know a mom that fed formula so babe would sleep through the night.

Exactly. And I know several parents who fed formula and used STTN as a benefit. It's terrifying because I can certainly see situations where this product is given during the day. "So and so slept ALL day. I never even had to take him/her out of her crib! I feel great!" Blah.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Does it ever occur to anyone that babies are the way they are _for a reason_?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
Does it ever occur to anyone that babies are the way they are _for a reason_?

Nope. It's a defect that must be corrected early.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

What is making me so mad that I'm having to avoid aojaoajioajiovhabjlkjl on the keyboard is that when these babies die, it'll be blamed on SIDs and people will go "







: nothing could be done, just a tragedy" whereas one baby dies on a couch with a drunk friend of mom's boyfriend and it's "OMG!!!! Sleeping with your baby is abuse!!!!!!"


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

This product worries me as well. I could see parents abusing this left and right. Plus most good peds recommend never thickening formula. Although I have noticed so many women do it without telling the doctor. I know a lot of Ap who ff would never ever use this product. This is very scary. Iwonder if used too young if there will be an increase of SIDS in the groups that recieve this product.


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

So, it backfired over the Atlantic, hmm?
In Germany, the "Gute-Nacht-Fläschchen" (good night bottle) and the "Gute-Nacht-Brei" (good night cereal) were the "new thing" about 1 1/2 years ago. (Of course, not so new - as one PP said, basically it IS a version of formula plus rice or oat cereal.) All the big German baby food brands jumped on the wagon right away (Hipp, Milupa, Alete/Nestle - here is one example:
www.hipp.de/index.php?id=1126).
In the meantime, at least a consumers' magazine testing new products ("Ökotest") stated that those products were nonsense.
Still, as long as we have books and websites telling parents that babies should STTN at 6 months because they don't need food or drink at night at that age anymore, we will also have parents desperately trying to solve a child's sleep "problems".


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the advice for how to help baby get to sleep. Last step: kiss your baby. Oh, yeah - all a new baby starved for human contact needs is a little kiss to help him drift off to dreamland. Then put him in crib, and leave the room while he screams. (That part, of course, isn't in the advice - which is another reason every parent thinks there's something wrong with their kid, who won't be settled by a mere peck on the cheek.)


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Of course the above is true. The problem is, the more modern and educated we become, we should be learning not to mess with nature!

God forbid something "bad" happens as a result of use or mis-use of this formula....


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I bet there will be lots of parents who use this exclusively in hopes that their baby will nap longer during the day, or so they can feed them less often


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

As a parent of a child with motility problems, this just frightens me. Food sitting in the stomach longer than it is supposed to is not a GOOD thing. It's horrible. It can cause vomiting and weight loss. Constipation. Dumping syndrome. Blech.







: Why would you WANT to mimic a medical condition?


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

These poor babies...


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

How can this be made when they know that babies _*need*_ to eat during the night?? Also when they have had to stop parents from using all different medications trying to get poor innocent children to sleep longer







Now they are makeing this







:


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

the worst part of this is, how many moms will totally try this product out of sheer desperation because they aren't getting any sleep? this is shamelessly preying on sleep-deprived moms, many of whom would be LESS sleep-deprived through breastfeeding and co-sleeping.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
As a parent of a child with motility problems, this just frightens me. Food sitting in the stomach longer than it is supposed to is not a GOOD thing. It's horrible. It can cause vomiting and weight loss. Constipation. Dumping syndrome. Blech.







: Why would you WANT to mimic a medical condition?

I never thought of this. Many of the FF babes I know have all had several constipation problems even today several years later. I can't imagine how a babe's digestive system will handle this.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm starting to feel a little pressure that I'm not 'making' DS STTN. Like I'm messing up his sleeping because when he gets up I 'cave and allow him to eat'. Like I'm a weak mother because I don't starve me 4mo old for 6-8 hours at a time







:

all because "so and so started STTN when they put her on formula... Just saying"


----------



## moonshine02 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am strong in my convictions but feel so alone sometimes... even my BFing friends (ok, so i have 2) talk about a "successful night' when the baby STTN. They also started rice cereal and BF at 4 months-- I pick my little baby girl up when she cries and is hungry. She needs me!!


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

I am f-ing speechless. Just speechless. What next? Enfamil makes a formula that is good for a full 24 hours..."Look it saves money and time. Now you can spend more time playing with your baby instead of bottle feeding him!"


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

That is the most pervasive and predatory marketing I've seen for formula yet.


----------



## valerie mom of 4 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's just wrong


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I just heard about this today. Pretty scary stuff.

I am going to move this to Nutrition since it's not about promoting breastfeeding.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

There is something about the line, "kiss your baby goodnight," that just makes me shudder.







:

This absolutely disgusts and frightens me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

So, this would have had to receive FDA approval, right? I'd really like to know what kind of testing something like this has undergone.


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a similar thing here in the UK, Cow&Gate Goodnight Milk. I received a free sample one day, and sent them a letter asking for medical feedback on the stuff. The only answer I got was a letter saying "Thank you for showing an interest in Goodnight Milk! Here's a free sample!" which made me laugh with despair.

Never used it. I give him formula because I could not breastfeed (No lectures, please - I tried everything to boost my supply, and nothing helped. I still beat myself up over it, and I don't need a helping hand







), not to get DS to STTN.

The lack of informative response really scared me, though.


----------

